# Is ID Bare Minerals the best mineral makeup? Or is all just hype?



## MC G-lite (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay, I am kinda new at this, so I wasn't really sure where to post this question.

But maybe some of you can help me with my question, or tell me where I should post my question to get an answer.

Okay, my question is about Bare Minerals.

I admit it, I am a total sucker. I watch the Bare Minerals

infomercial, and I am totally convinced that this is the answer

to all of my makeup prayers.

But then cynicism and that darn reasoning thing kicks in and reminds

me that when something sounds too good to be true, it usually is.

However, I feel like I must find out for my self.

I can't just let the chance to have perfect, glowing, flawless skin

get away from me.

So I am asking for help from those of you who have used Bare Minerals.

Is Bare Minerals just hype? Is it as good as it looks?

Or is it all just slick marketing?

I am totally aware that I am very susceptible to being suckered by clever marketing and the way things are presented and packaged. If a product looks cool, and makes all sorts of wonderful claims, I want to want to believe the claims and buy the product. I guess that is why companies spend so much money on advertising (duh).

Is Bare Minerals makeup really better than other mineral makeup out there.

How does Bare Minerals compare with other brands of mineral makeup?

It makes sense that Bare Minerals would be better because they have been making mineral makeup longer than any other company.

It has only been recently that everyone has jumped on the mineral

bandwagon.

However, Max Factor products have been around for a really long time too, but I am pretty sure their stuff is crap. And I am sure people are still buying it too.

Oh gosh, I am so confused!

I am a little afraid to go to the local Bare Escentuals store because I am afraid that the sales girls are going to be pretty hardcore pushy about selling me the products.

I just spoke to one of their representatives on the phone, I was just trying to get a catalog mailed to me, and she made me promise that I would go to the Bare Escentuals near my home so I could get color matched.

I tried to explain that I am extremely shy, and I am embarrassed about the condition of my skin, and I don't really want some stranger putting makeup on me.

But she wouldn't take no for an answer, so I gave in and said I would.

Have any of you had your self color matched at Bare Escentuals?

If yes, do the sales girls put a lot of pressure on you to buy the products?

I would appreciate any advice.

Thank you.


----------



## kmcelroy66 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi there!

I have been using Bare Escentuals for about 7 yrs. I love it, it is the best in my opinion. But everyone has their favorites that work best for them. I have tried samples of other MMU companies. I was not impressed. I did not like the texture and coverage. Plus, they made me break out within a day of using them. You can always try samples from other companies to see what works best for you. But please, do not get Sheer Cover. It was the worst I have ever tried. Plus, you get locked in to the membership once you buy the first kit. RAW minerals does that too. HTH

But, please remember, everyone is different and I can only speak for myself. Also, I have not been to a BE Boutique yet, I purchase at Sephora and QVC, so I cannot answer the questions concerning sales associates.

Kim


----------



## mgmsrk (Aug 31, 2008)

BE was my first try at mineral makeup. I hated it only made me look like a orange disco ball with huge pores. They like many other companies do not make a foundation that is light enough for my skin and I never want to be that shiny.

I do like their eye shadows and I donâ€™t mind their warmth.

With some experimenting I think you will find another mineral company to buy from that is prefect for you and will be half the price or less.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, if it is Bare Minerals ID or whatever it's called (different from BE) Then I quite liked it when I tried it instore. The women who sell it in the department stores are usually totally up to give you a makeover, so you might as well go and see how you like it instore.

The colour range isn't huge I dont think. I hope this helps!


----------



## kmcelroy66 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bare Escentuals (BE) and BareMinerals ID are the same thing. Bare Escentuals is the company name, BareMinerals are the products.

Kim


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 31, 2008)

BE was the first brand I tried, and I hated it. I couldn't get a color match, and it made me itch like crazy! The kabuki brush isn't too great either as I feel it's VERY scratchy! I've tried EDM too, but my favorite by far is Urban Decay. No matter what skin tone you are, you can use Universal for a perfect color match. It truly is a Universal color. It goes on like butter!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 31, 2008)

really? I find that SO confusing! I'll check the packaging next time that I go instore!


----------



## simisimi100 (Aug 31, 2008)

this is the same.

but if you are new in MMU I will suggest you to try an online brands and not BE.

but this is my opinion ofcourse.

I tried before 3 years a go the ID bare prodcuts and I didn't like it because of the bismuth.

but when I tried a handmake brand I fall in love!


----------



## laurie_lu (Aug 31, 2008)

It's way overpriced for what it is. Other better mineral products out there.


----------



## Stellaria (Aug 31, 2008)

BE is simply the most heavily advertised brand of MMU, not necessarily the best.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 31, 2008)

I hated the foundation, it made me look like a living carrot.


----------



## emmy2410 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,,,

wat works for others mite not work for you and its vice versa...just take the plunge and order samples from some good companies...I am sure you dun have to be shy anymore aft discovering the great ones for yourself. JUst a matter of time and sampling you may find the one that really suits you and for you to fall in love. Check out all the threads for various MM and check out the raves abt it.

Good luck dearie..


----------



## AliciaT (Sep 1, 2008)

I was also a sucker for the t.v. ads and believed their slogan that the shades are very forgiving. The wrong shade is the wrong shade and BE does not have many shades to choose from. I bought what the saleslady said was a perfect match and used it for ages until I saw myself in group photo and compared to everyone else I had a yellow face. The sales people are there to get you to buy their product, I would rather send away for samples and try them in the privacy of my home and usually there is enough for more than one application so you can wear the foundation for a couple of days to see if you like it. I've found much better matches with Everyday Minerals, Signature Minerals and Lumiere for at least half the cost of BE. I would encourage you to try the sample kits some of these companies offer free if you pay postage. The bismuth in BE also causes skin problems for some people.


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 1, 2008)

I used BE for a couple years and liked it, but didn't love it. The lightest foundation was still too dark. I've never been able to wear Warmth, it's just too damned orange on me. Annnd, I wasn't fond of the price.

Then I found EDM and switched to them. Much cheaper, and the lightest color is a perfect match to me.

I am dying to try out Fyrinnae's mineral foundation, though. Oh, and the couple things I DO miss from BE? Clear Radiance...I used that as a blush, and it was PERFECT for me....and the Gossamer face shimmer stuff. But, Fyrinnae's is an excellent replacement.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 1, 2008)

It's the most advertised MMU brand. I tried it, and i quickly went elsewhere. the foundation (close but not exact match) wasn't lasting long, i didn't like much the coverage, and i reacted to bismuth. I don't like hteir sort of primer that came in the kit, and their brushes are not the softest.

It's certainly a brand i wouldn't recommend.


----------



## mgmsrk (Sep 1, 2008)

Fataliya,

Silk Naturals just cloned BE Clear Radiance.

Here is the link.

Silk Naturals


----------



## michixboo (Sep 1, 2008)

I suggest Prescriptives!

I was never into wearing face make-up but it truly made

a difference. Only problem is that they don't have many

colors to choose from, but check it out.

Like everyone says, try to find some samples. You'll

never know until you try it.

Best wishes!

xo; Michelle


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Stellaria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BE is simply the most heavily advertised brand of MMU, not necessarily the best. Exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Exactly what i was thinking. Yep.


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't tried it yet, simply because it seems to be so overpriced when compared to other brands.


----------



## MC G-lite (Sep 2, 2008)

But you guys, what about all those chicks who love Bare Minerals. I have read quite a few reviews of ladies that think BM is awesome.

Oh, and that blond girl on the infomercial, the writer Nadine Haobsh (Jolie), she digs it the most.

She is an actual writer, but I heard she also got fired from a magazine she was working for. But she has posted some pictures of herself and her two friends wearing Bare Minerals on her web-site-

Jolie Nadine Bare Minerals, and she looks pretty good, a little too shiny, but not bad.

But she is only 28, and she doesn't have wrinkles or large pores from what I can see.

She says that she wasn't paid for her appearance on the Bare Minerals infomercial, but it occurred to me that maybe in way she was paid. Because they kind of give her free advertising for her book "Beauty Confidential". I actually never heard of her until I saw her on the Bare Minerals infomercial.

I don't know, maybe she really does love the product.

Any who, I just wanted to share that for some odd reason.


----------



## HollyC (Sep 3, 2008)

A lot of women really love BE foundation. Their eye shadows and lip items are very good. There are many other equally good company's out there online with more economical pricing but to respond to the question of BE being the best - I wouldn't say the best at all but I would say that for many women it is an excellent natural makeup.


----------



## Stellaria (Sep 3, 2008)

IME, the people who LOOOOVE BE/Bare Minerals tend to be the ones who have not tried any other real MMU companies. There *are* exceptions, as you'll find right here in this thread....but for the most part, the people who rave about BE are people who switched from conventional makeup to BE. They haven't tried purer brands, less expensive brands, brands with more color choices, etc.

Obviously, a lot of people like BE, or they wouldn't be as popular as they are. Look at Raw Minerals - you can pour tons of money into advertising, but if your product is crap, or you have a sales program that pisses people off, you're not going to do as well. BE happens to have a product that works for a lot of people, and also charges enough for their product to pay for their massive advertising campaigns.

Here on MMUT, however, you'll be more likely to find supporters of smaller companies - ones that we have found to have better products, and better prices (because we aren't having to pay for ridiculous amounts of advertising.)

So yeah, you can spend the cash on BE, and run the risk of not finding a match, reacting to the bismuth, or discovering that you don't care for the sparkly look (or you may love it). Or you can shop around for some samples from smaller companies, and get the same results as you would with BE, only for less, and probably in a better color for you






My personal picks for sampling: Joppa, Signature Minerals, Cory Cosmetics, Everyday Minerals (and get their synthetic flat-top foundation brush!)


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mgmsrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fataliya,
Silk Naturals just cloned BE Clear Radiance.

Here is the link.

Silk Naturals

OHHHHHH, THANKS!!!!
I'm on a no buy until we're moved and settled in Florida, but I'm definitely bookmarking that!!

Also remember...as many women there are that LOOOVE BE, there could be just as many, if not more, that DON'T like it.

I love EDM, but not everyone does. I would get some samples from several companies, and find out what you like. Don't go by what the infomercials say. After all, they're not going to film ladies that tried it and don't like it.


----------



## MC G-lite (Sep 3, 2008)

I know that everything you guys wrote is true. I know it in my heart.

That girl who posted her pictures wearing BM looks shiny, and I have to say, that doesn't look natural to me. A little glow is nice, but not a face that looks like you greased it up or like you can see your reflection in it.

And I know that everyone complains about the Bismuth Oxycloride (is that the correct spelling) stuff.

Oh, and in my gut I know something is fishy, because when I called BM customer service and asked for a catalog, the representative asked me what my skin issues are and I told her that I thought that I have large pores and she actually told me that BM would actually (literally) shrink my pores! What? I don't even think that is possible.

Everything I have read on skin says that pores can't be shrunk.

So I guess that the representatives will say just about anything to get you to buy the products.

I am just struggling with all those rave reviews of BM.

I so desperately want to find the right thing for my skin, and I don't want it to be difficult task.

Searching for the right shade, the right formula, the right brand. Dang!

I just want it to be easy.

And Bare Escentuals is tempting because they make it sound so easy on the infomercial's.

But, I have ordered some samples and some brushes from Everyday Minerals.

I am praying that I will magically find my perfect match really easy, cause I am extremely lazy yo.

But I am kind of desperate right now, my skin is having a bad reaction to everything I put on it, everything, including moisturizer.

I have dry skin, but I am breaking out, my skin is kind of sensitive too.

I don't know if it was because I was trying that Oil Cleansing Method thing or what.

No, because I think that is why I tried the OCM in the first place.


----------



## laurie_lu (Sep 3, 2008)

OCM broke me out horribly.


----------



## MC G-lite (Sep 3, 2008)

Really?

I read all this good stuff about it, and I decided that I should try it.

I think it actually helped the first few days that I did it, but then I started have problems. But, it is hard to tell if it was the OCM because I was having problems before that. It's kind of is a pain in the butt to do the OCM anyway, but I like the idea of a natural cleansing method without all the soap and detergents. My skin is too sensitive and dry for all that stuff.


----------



## AliciaT (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Stellaria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IME, the people who LOOOOVE BE/Bare Minerals tend to be the ones who have not tried any other real MMU companies. There *are* exceptions, as you'll find right here in this thread....but for the most part, the people who rave about BE are people who switched from conventional makeup to BE. They haven't tried purer brands, less expensive brands, brands with more color choices, etc.
Obviously, a lot of people like BE, or they wouldn't be as popular as they are. Look at Raw Minerals - you can pour tons of money into advertising, but if your product is crap, or you have a sales program that pisses people off, you're not going to do as well. BE happens to have a product that works for a lot of people, and also charges enough for their product to pay for their massive advertising campaigns.

Here on MMUT, however, you'll be more likely to find supporters of smaller companies - ones that we have found to have better products, and better prices (because we aren't having to pay for ridiculous amounts of advertising.)

So yeah, you can spend the cash on BE, and run the risk of not finding a match, reacting to the bismuth, or discovering that you don't care for the sparkly look (or you may love it). Or you can shop around for some samples from smaller companies, and get the same results as you would with BE, only for less, and probably in a better color for you





My personal picks for sampling: Joppa, Signature Minerals, Cory Cosmetics, Everyday Minerals (and get their synthetic flat-top foundation brush!)

Well said! The smaller companies do not spend huge amounts of money on advertising which is passed on to the consumer. I think for many of us BE was the first MMU tried and we then moved on to other brands. You can only say, with absolute certainty, that BE is the best MMU if you have something to compare it to.


----------



## kmcelroy66 (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Stellaria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IME, the people who LOOOOVE BE/Bare Minerals tend to be the ones who have not tried any other real MMU companies. There *are* exceptions, as you'll find right here in this thread....but for the most part, the people who rave about BE are people who switched from conventional makeup to BE. They haven't tried purer brands, less expensive brands, brands with more color choices, etc.
Obviously, a lot of people like BE, or they wouldn't be as popular as they are. Look at Raw Minerals - you can pour tons of money into advertising, but if your product is crap, or you have a sales program that pisses people off, you're not going to do as well. BE happens to have a product that works for a lot of people, and also charges enough for their product to pay for their massive advertising campaigns.

Here on MMUT, however, you'll be more likely to find supporters of smaller companies - ones that we have found to have better products, and better prices (because we aren't having to pay for ridiculous amounts of advertising.)

So yeah, you can spend the cash on BE, and run the risk of not finding a match, reacting to the bismuth, or discovering that you don't care for the sparkly look (or you may love it). Or you can shop around for some samples from smaller companies, and get the same results as you would with BE, only for less, and probably in a better color for you





My personal picks for sampling: Joppa, Signature Minerals, Cory Cosmetics, Everyday Minerals (and get their synthetic flat-top foundation brush!)

Well, like I said in my previous post, I have tried and sampled lots of other MMU companies. I still love BE the best.

Kim


----------



## MC G-lite (Sep 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kmcelroy66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, like I said in my previous post, I have tried and sampled lots of other MMU companies. I still love BE the best.
Kim

Hi Kim.I am still curious about BE. I am just wondering what it is about BE that you love? What skin type are you, what age and so on?

Because I know that different skin types, and ages, have different results.

Since you have tried other products, what makes BE your favorite?

What other brands have you tried and why don't you like them?

Thank you.


----------



## kmcelroy66 (Sep 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MC G-lite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Kim.I am still curious about BE. I am just wondering what it is about BE that you love? What skin type are you, what age and so on?

Because I know that different skin types, and ages, have different results.

Since you have tried other products, what makes BE your favorite?

What other brands have you tried and why don't you like them?

Thank you.

Hi,Sorry it took so long to respond, I've been distracted. I have very oily skin and I am 42 years young. Here is what I have tried before I went back to BE because it performed the best for me.

EDM - dry, powdery, turned orange after a couple of hours, broke me out

Ocean Mist -dry, powdery, showed fine lines, itchy

Lumiere - couldn't get to blend right, itchy

Alima - made my face look like it was peeling, itched like crazy

MAD - couldn't find a good shade

Aromeleigh - was pretty good actually, but no shade match

Meow - made me break out

Lure - turned orange

And most of the drug store brands, which were irritating and really orange on me, dry &amp; cakey looking.

With BE, I do not break out, do not itch, and I get a good color match with the Bisque (use instead of their foundation). I apply after primer with a flat head brush and spritz with MAC Fix+ spray. The mineral veil is awesome too.

Now, mind you, everyone is not the same. You really should try samples of others before you jump in and buy BE. You might find one perfect for you that is cheaper. But like I said, for me, BE was the best one of the ones that I have tried.

HTH,

Kim


----------



## MC G-lite (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Kim.

I really appreciate it.

I have just sent for some samples and a long handled kabuki and a concealer brush from Everyday Minerals.

I have tried physicians formula, but it wasn't really that great.

I am not too impressed with the looks of some of the other mineral makeup web-sites I have visited. Some of them look kind of shifty. Well, maybe shifty is a little strong, I really mean they don't look very professional.

Some of the company's like Joppa, Alima, and Meow, look professional enough, but are very frustrating in the way they are set up. I don't have enough patients to wait for Alima's 1,000 shades of foundation to download on my computer. Joppa and Meow were just confusing to me.

I have kind of dry skin, so I am not looking for anything even remotely matt or drying.

I really want something that gives me a glowy dewiness.

I really wish that Bare Minerals would sell sample kits. But, when I contacted customer service to ask if they did, I was told that the $60.00 infomercial kit is the sample kit.

Wha??

Isn't that crazy!!


----------



## kmcelroy66 (Sep 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MC G-lite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Kim.I really appreciate it.

I have just sent for some samples and a long handled kabuki and a concealer brush from Everyday Minerals.

I have tried physicians formula, but it wasn't really that great.

I am not too impressed with the looks of some of the other mineral makeup web-sites I have visited. Some of them look kind of shifty. Well, maybe shifty is a little strong, I really mean they don't look very professional.

Some of the company's like Joppa, Alima, and Meow, look professional enough, but are very frustrating in the way they are set up. I don't have enough patients to wait for Alima's 1,000 shades of foundation to download on my computer. Joppa and Meow were just confusing to me.

I have kind of dry skin, so I am not looking for anything even remotely matt or drying.

I really want something that gives me a glowy dewiness.

I really wish that Bare Minerals would sell sample kits. But, when I contacted customer service to ask if they did, I was told that the $60.00 infomercial kit is the sample kit.

Wha??

Isn't that crazy!!

What shade do you think you are? Are you a cool, warm or neutral tone? I have several shades of BE foundation that I could send you samples of if you wish. BE will definitely give you a glowy look. 
Let me know, it is up to you.

Kim


----------



## AliciaT (Sep 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MC G-lite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Kim.I really appreciate it.

I have just sent for some samples and a long handled kabuki and a concealer brush from Everyday Minerals.

I have tried physicians formula, but it wasn't really that great.

I am not too impressed with the looks of some of the other mineral makeup web-sites I have visited. Some of them look kind of shifty. Well, maybe shifty is a little strong, I really mean they don't look very professional.

Some of the company's like Joppa, Alima, and Meow, look professional enough, but are very frustrating in the way they are set up. I don't have enough patients to wait for Alima's 1,000 shades of foundation to download on my computer. Joppa and Meow were just confusing to me.

I have kind of dry skin, so I am not looking for anything even remotely matt or drying.

I really want something that gives me a glowy dewiness.

I really wish that Bare Minerals would sell sample kits. But, when I contacted customer service to ask if they did, I was told that the $60.00 infomercial kit is the sample kit.

Wha??

Isn't that crazy!!

I got an email from Sephora that they were giving free samples of BE with a tiny brush and I noticed that Ulta had the same offer. It would be a good way to try it.


----------



## MC G-lite (Sep 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kmcelroy66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What shade do you think you are? Are you a cool, warm or neutral tone? I have several shades of BE foundation that I could send you samples of if you wish. BE will definitely give you a glowy look. 
Let me know, it is up to you.

Kim





Thank you. That is so nice of you to offer. But I wouldn't want you to go to a lot of trouble. But, yes, if it wouldn't be too much trouble, I would appreciate that very much. Just PM me and tell me what you need to know. And I will PM you back and give you my info, address and whatnot.I don't know exactly what shade I am, but I am fair, and I am pretty sure I have a yellowish tone to my skin. My best guess would be I am neutral.

But I know I have fair skin, and I know I can detect some yellow in my skin, but I am pretty sure that I am not warm or yellow yellow, because warm and super yellowish foundation doesn't look quite right on me. And the veins on the back of my wrist look blue to me. But I don't look exactly cool to either. It is a little hard for me to determine my exact skin tone.

Is there an easy way of determining your skin tone?

I have tried to follow those little guideline things, like the wrist vein color thing, and the gold or silver jewelry thing, but I still can't tell.

Originally Posted by *AliciaT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got an email from Sephora that they were giving free samples of BE with a tiny brush and I noticed that Ulta had the same offer. It would be a good way to try it. Hi AliciaT. Thank you for the suggestion. Unfortunately I don't have Sephora or Ulta near my home.

I really wish I did. I would go right down there and try to get a sample.


----------



## MC G-lite (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Kim.

Okay, not to be presumptuous, but I tried to PM you and give you my address. But I got a message saying I couldn't PM you because I haven't posted enough to be able to Personal Message yet.

So, I guess, just let me know if you still want to do that and I will give you my information.

Again, I don't want to be presumptuous, I totally understand if you changed your mind.

But just in case, here is my email address: I took my email down because I started to worry about spammers getting a hold of it. I started getting alot of weird emails and thought it might be the reason. I don't know if it is the reason, maybe that is just silly. Anywho, just let me know (in this thread)if you need it.

Thank you.


----------



## kmcelroy66 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am so sorry, I have been so preoccupied with family issues. I am out of state right now. I actually stay logged in unless I clear my browser cache, so it says I am online all the time LOL. It is just easier than signing back in every time. Anyway, I will be back home next week and I will email you so you can give me your info so I can send you some BE. Is that ok with you?

Thanks and have a great weekend!

Kim


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 12, 2008)

I like Bare Escentuals for introducing me to the MMU world and the $60 kit is such a deal, and I love that little buki brush (I think that's what it's called).

I later got tired of being ORANGE when I was clearly more yellow than I was orange. I like to try things spot on and though you can get MMU samples online, I don't like waiting LoL I'm very impatient.

So I was looking at Urban Decay's MMU cuz a friend of mine is gaga over it and I saw that they had yellow tones! Yeah yeah it's $29, but I get it then and now! And if you add up the charge of shipping for some MMU stores online, it adds up to about the same, for some.

FIRST OFF, waaaay better coverage than Bare Escentuals, more colors and tones to choose from, AND I have super oily skin which Urban Decay's MMU can handle. I was sweaty yesterday and my face was still in tact! I have acne and none of it was showing through, even after sweating. Also, B.E. MMU bunched up in the crevices of the side of my nose...Urban Decay MMU doesn't do that. W/B.E. you can tell you're wearing make up, w/Urban Decay...not so much. I can say that I am a FAN!

(I apply it w/BE buki brush)


----------



## MC G-lite (Sep 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kmcelroy66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am so sorry, I have been so preoccupied with family issues. I am out of state right now. I actually stay logged in unless I clear my browser cache, so it says I am online all the time LOL. It is just easier than signing back in every time. Anyway, I will be back home next week and I will email you so you can give me your info so I can send you some BE. Is that ok with you?
Thanks and have a great weekend!

Kim





Yes, that is ok with me. I truely appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## Shadomere (Sep 12, 2008)

I want to like BE but I just don't. The fact that the MUA at Sephora chose a way too dark color (making me look like an fake tan/burnt orange) not withstanding, I still succumb to their marketing ploys occassionally. heh.

I bought a blush kit they put out a while back and regretted it as soon as I tried it. It was a blush and an all over face color. The blush was like a cherry red and the face color was all sparkle. Oh talk about buyers remorse....

But their packaging is very appealing and I have to fight the urge to try the kits, realizing that the package may be pretty but I just don't like their ingredients.


----------



## kmcelroy66 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey,

I have fair and light. If either of those don't work, you can mix and make fairly light and adjust to you.

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## mochamudpie (Sep 18, 2008)

I think that different skin types react differently to mineral makeup brands. I can't say that BE is bad because it caused my skin to itch and break out because some people look and feel really good wearing BE. So far the only brands that I loved are Dayna's and Pure Anada.


----------



## skatulli (Sep 23, 2008)

I have tried many other MMU brands and always return to BE. I just love the coverage and it does make my skin flawless. Some ppl might be allergic to bismuth, but I am not.

I would recommend u go to their store and take samples to try them at home.

Don't listen to the Sales ppl and of course don't listen to others generally; see for yourself.

I know now that when I see a new mineral makeup brand name, I have to control my "shopaholic" tendencies and just stick to Bare Minerals. For me it's the best mineral foundation. Hope that helps


----------



## lklmail (Sep 27, 2008)

It works really well for some people; other people find that it turns orange on their skin or itches or other problems. I love BE, but I also have good luck with Philosophy and e.l.f. MMU. I've tried a few other brands I don't like (including Avon, which I sell, but the MMU is not for me, too drying).


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 29, 2008)

i haven't buoght bare minerals yet but i'm just dying to! my cousin uses it and she let me try hers. it worked so good. i was amazed. really, cause i have some acne and red spots left over from blemishes that won't go away..it covered all that up and my face was flawless. 

i've only used drugstore foundations though, never any minerals or others, soo maybe that's why i'm so wow-ed by the product. i just never thought powder could cover that well.


----------



## ginevra (Sep 29, 2008)

I've used ID Bare Minerals for 3 yrs and am in my middle 50's with basically good skin, no pockmarks but some skin discolorations and I

will say neither their make-up or their cover up powders will cover the

flaws . In this respect I must say that traditional liquid or creme foundation is far superior, because at least your skin can look clear when

you're done applying it. I will say however all that aside the minerals do look very nice and natural and will not collect in your wrinkles at all. I may

now try the more inexpensive brands for everyday use, but I'd like to know

which liquid foundation I should get now for when I want to go out to

more important functions. I guess I'll be using both types of make-up.


----------



## RoxyJ (Sep 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MC G-lite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really? I read all this good stuff about it, and I decided that I should try it.

I think it actually helped the first few days that I did it, but then I started have problems. But, it is hard to tell if it was the OCM because I was having problems before that. It's kind of is a pain in the butt to do the OCM anyway, but I like the idea of a natural cleansing method without all the soap and detergents. My skin is too sensitive and dry for all that stuff.

My Skin reacted the same way, the first few days I was convinced that I had found my HG, after about a week I had the worst breakout I had ever had. The only things that I have found that mad a significant difference in my skin is Neostrata AHA products and a microfiber cloth.


----------



## MC G-lite (Sep 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ginevra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've used ID Bare Minerals for 3 yrs and am in my middle 50's with basically good skin, no pockmarks but some skin discolorations and Iwill say neither their make-up or their cover up powders will cover the

flaws . In this respect I must say that traditional liquid or creme foundation is far superior, because at least your skin can look clear when

you're done applying it. I will say however all that aside the minerals do look very nice and natural and will not collect in your wrinkles at all. I may

now try the more inexpensive brands for everyday use, but I'd like to know

which liquid foundation I should get now for when I want to go out to

more important functions. I guess I'll be using both types of make-up.

Well, I have never found a good foundation that I really liked, that didn't feel heavy on my skin. That is why I started thinking that mineral foundation was the answer for me.

I was wondering if you have tried just using some kind concealer (cream or liquid) under your minerals? I don't think there would be anything wrong with mixing different products to get the results you want.

I also wanted to suggest that you visit Makeupalley - Street Smart Beauty - Homepage and look up reviews for foundations.

That has been helpful to me in the past when I wanted to know what cosmetics to try. You can even narrow the reviews down to reviewers with your age and skin type. That will help to know how it would work for your skin type, and weed out reviews from people that don't have the same skin type and issues.

For myself, I really have to narrow things down a bit before I go shopping. Because if I don't I will get overwhelmed with the vast selection of products available.

I will literally (and I do me literally) feel dizzy when trying to choose a product, and be totally confused about what to buy.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Good luck!






Originally Posted by *RoxyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My Skin reacted the same way, the first few days I was convinced that I had found my HG, after about a week I had the worst breakout I had ever had. The only things that I have found that mad a significant difference in my skin is Neostrata AHA products and a microfiber cloth.



Yeah, I was so disappointed. I thought I had found the greatest thing for my skin, and then my skin broke out horribly.

I know that a lot of people say that your skin is just purging. But I don't have the patients to wait for my skin to get past this "purging" stage, and get better. Plus, some people say you have to keep experimenting with different oils and ratios until you find the perfect combination of oils for your skin. F-that! I don't have the time for that.

I haven't heard of Neostrata before. Where do you get that? Is it for acne prone skin?

Thanks.


----------



## ayct207 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've tried BE and didn't like it. It made my skin itch so bad I took it off after an hour. My face was red for a week. I studied their ingredients and I am guessing its the Bismuth that I was allergic to. And I know that I am not the only one who feels this way. My friend's sister also has sensitive skin like me and she hated BE also.


----------



## starbound25 (Oct 5, 2008)

it may be one of the originals but it didnt work for me, none of the shades were a good match and the bismuth made me itch like crazy and it actually made my pore look huge


----------



## rm1252 (Oct 5, 2012)

I have used Bare Mineral makeup for many years now. I am an older woman and I believe that this makeup looks very good on my skin...I have tried other mineral makeup believe me all kinds but I always come back to the Bare Minerals. I do think however that no one person can answer this question but you. You have to try it and see if you really like it. I will say that I am a girl who buys everything new that comes out thinking that this is better than what I have at home but I always go back in the end...I do think that it looks so much better on a womans skin that these other liquids and cake makeup. It is sheer and looks so nice. You can always build if you need more coverage. All I can say is to try it..QVC takes back everything so if you try it and don't like it they will take it back for up to 30 days. You may be surprised by the outcome......


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 5, 2012)

I tried it and loved it!  I am apart of the beauty renewal program and friends and benefits.  I quit using proactive and quit washing my face bc the make up actually heals your skin.  matter fact i brush some powder of my face after bath.I LOVE the online last chance items its cheap and worth it.  I honestly can say this is the best make up out there.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 5, 2012)

I mix several different colors and use all the radiance's depending on if I have sun or not.  While your skin will "purge" after a week or so you will have a breakout you should be able to cover it (using the right brush is key to getting the right coverage splurge on there brushes even if you buy them on ebay bc you waste so much product if not and you won't get true results) after that your skin will glow!  Now I am a BM junkie I only use there products and bc I spend so much they give me special sales free products and always free samples along with free $10 for every $150 i spend.  You can return anything used or not!  I enrolled in there beauty program which lets me get 6 full size products every 2-6 months for 79.99 half of what it cost normally.  Also, if you hit the package deals in last chance you get a bang for your buck!  It looks like your face is healthy and I always here "omg are you even wearing make up other than your eyes" then they want to feel my face 



 and i let them bc I wear 6 layers of colors and you can't feel it or see it!


----------



## rm1252 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello,

Reading the blogs for BE makeup...Purchase from QVC because if you don't like it or it you can return it for a full refund up to 30 days from purchase...I get all my makeup from them because they will let you return it. They have anykind you would like to try.............


----------



## AliciaT (Oct 6, 2012)

I used Bare Minerals years ago then tried Everyday Minerals and Lumiere which I liked better.  I still had some BM left and tried it a couple of weeks ago and it looked horrible absolutely horrible.  It did collect in my wrinkles, it made my skin look much worse than without anything at all.  I spent a lot of money on many of their products which I now realise are overpriced.  Lumiere makes great foundation and finishing powder at a fraction of the cost of BM, you're paying for all the advertising. 

I sometimes see "ladies of a certain age" obviously wearing Mineral Makeup and it does nothing for their skin.  When you get to a certain age you need a moisture based foundation not dry powder.  I now wonder if I really looked awful when I used BM years ago and I just convinced myself because it was the thing then to use MM and I was sucked in to those infomercials where the older lady is transformed before your eyes.


----------



## Crystal Clear (Oct 9, 2012)

I found when I started researching mineral makeup that often leading companys charge  a lot of money for the same ingredients that smaller companies sell. Some BE foundation contains Bismuth that I seem to be allergic to and as mineral makeup should be the most hypoallergenic cosmetic on the market no I donâ€™t think it is the best. I do however think a simple high quality mineral foundation is the best â€“ check the ingredients


----------



## darthfia (Oct 19, 2012)

Im really happy with I.D Bare Minerals...but im still looking for that perfect "one"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 20, 2012)

I happen to LOVE Bare Minerals. I'm 21 and my skin can sometimes get pretty oily, especially when I'm at work, so I use the matte and I'm always either fair or fairly light, depending on the season. I don't tan at all but I get a yellowish undertone in the summertime. I like it to be pretty full coverage because I tend to get blotchy and the handy buki brush works well for this. I agree though, you have to try out a few brands to see what works best with your particular skin. I like buying from the Bare Minerals store because they almost always have a promotion going on and they have a rewards program where you get $10 for every $150 you spend, but I do find them rather pushy at times, especially when recommending brushes. I also like the hydrating mineral veil over the regular one, and even though it can be expensive I think it lasts a very long time. I've only had two foundations in the last year+ and I'm still using my first jar of both warmth and bisque (which I find can sometimes be too dark, but they don't have a lighter concealer) and I still have enough foundation to get me through the rest of the year.


----------



## spackles (Oct 20, 2012)

Eh, i was intrigued by bare minerals from the TV commercials. I REALLY wanted to buy them everytime too. Even if i didn't really care for it. I'd think maybe its my cleanser and, it will work this time. Nope ! I was always a lil itchy on my face. It esentuated my dry skin, SUPER SHINY (i looked like a grease ball). The only thing i love is bare minerals is warmth all over face ;x  Can't find anything better than it. For me i used revlon colorstay foundation all my life and thought nothing could compare and tried to stay away from mineral makeup. Ive tried Bare minerals, pur minerals, colorscience, sheer cover, everyday minerals and was disapointed. Than i tried one in my beauty army kit recently, they gave me a sample in purely cosmetic and i loved it ! So i experimented with that and terra firma. Everyone should try terra firma love their sampler and color choice . Its a healthy mineral makeup And looks great on I was quite suprised with it and found it on a you tube channel! Best mineral makeup for sure and changed my opinon of mineral make up completley but still no company compares to warmth all over face bronzer Ill link their website here


No Gluten No Bismuth Oxychloride No Synthetic Fragrance NO Animal Testing! Ever! 
 

No Parabens No Petroleums No SLS No Silicone 
 
http://www.terrafirmacosmetics.com/ try it if you want something a lil cheaper they gave me a 10 dollars off coupon and some extra samples!


----------



## spackles (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry i never post any links so it got messed up thats from their website lol.


----------



## antonimanson (Oct 27, 2012)

I personally like Colorescience and use it for last 10 years...


----------



## feliciaee (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi! I've been useing Bare Minerals products for 2-3 years now. I bought the starter kit with 2 foundations, a bronzer, a mineral veil, a kind of concealer and 3 brushes in it. On the commertials it looks like it will give you a flawless look but it doesn't cover much at all.. It makes you look natural though. But it doesn't cover dark circles, minimize pores or even out skintone. When I apply it I use the full flawless face brush that came with the kit and I press it in circular motions all over my face, it kind of scratches your face and I wouldn't use it if I had dry skin. Thats my experience with these products. Hope you found it helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amilllia (Dec 1, 2012)

Bare minerals not the best just most marketed. Now everything is about money. If you have money to invest in marketing - then product famous and people know about it, if not, no matter how good it is - no money - no big magazine articles...


----------



## D24466 (Mar 10, 2013)

They are the best mineral makeup company out there as far as quality and results. Once you find your shade, youll fall in love like I did.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 15, 2013)

I think, honestly, it just depends on what works for you.  I wore BE every day for years, and then found other brands I liked better.  But that doesn't mean that BE isn't any good.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 17, 2013)

I honestly cannot recommend Bare Minerals to anyone. I had many clients (with a BE store being next door to my shop) who complained of cystic acne and skin irritations. We looked at mica allergies as being a big issue for some. Mica can cause tiny micro tears in the skin or become lodged in pores. Most makeup uses mica, but I am looking into brands with rice and clay instead.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, I know mica allergies are a BIG complaint from people who didn't like BE.  It surprises me that they haven't taken it out of their foundations by now - I've been hearing people complain about that for years now.


----------



## BabyDoll19 (Apr 6, 2013)

I've used it for 7-8 years, I loved it. But I have noticed that its starting to make me breakout now. Not sure if they've changed they're formula or not but I don't like it as much anymore.


----------



## EASYbeauty (Apr 27, 2013)

Try MUSQ foundation in oyster

for very fair skin


----------



## EASYbeauty (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaF1163* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think, honestly, it just depends on what works for you.  I wore BE every day for years, and then found other brands I liked better.  But that doesn't mean that BE isn't any good.


 What other mineral brands did you find worth mentioning?


----------



## EASYbeauty (Apr 27, 2013)

Try MUSQ foundation in oyster

for very fair skin


----------



## Rachael B (May 4, 2013)

I've tried Almay, Mary Kay, Avon and L'Oreal's mineral makeup lines before because I couldn't afford bare minerals... finally I found out Ulta has a $20 kit to try it for 30 days... I am so in love!  I threw all the other ones out!  I HATE the "matte" foundation but love original... I also like mineral veil and concealer... haven't tried warmth or any of the other finishing powders but I think you should really try it!  It feels much lighter on my face and the powder doesn't dry my skin at all!


----------



## ANielsen (May 5, 2013)

I would definitely try some of the Indie brands before you settle on one, you might be surprised. Smaller makers tend to use better quality ingredient and produce smaller batches. That adds up to better results and quality control. 

I used BE for about a year until the itching problem got to be too much. The minute the weather turned hot it started.

The other thing I began to notice was that my skin actually looked older and more "crepey" in bright daylight with the makeup on than it did bare. That was was a huge downer and a good reason to switch. I believe that was also a side effect of the BO that they add to their blend.

I wonder if they still manufacture their foundation with this ingredient. That would be some bad marketing, given how many customers have had terrible reactions to it.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EASYbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What other mineral brands did you find worth mentioning?


 Sorry, I haven't been back here in months!  But to answer your question, there are a ton of indie brands out there to try.  I love Meow, Alima Pure and Aromaleigh.  All really good brands, much cheaper, less irritating ingredients, etc.  I like them much better than Bare Minerals.


----------



## stampurheart (Aug 18, 2013)

I have made the switch to Younique's Mineral Makeup Line. I am just in love with the products. Prices are affordable and the jar sizes are larger. If you are a smart shopper I recommend purchasing the Presenters Kit you get sample size 1gram jars but you get all 30 pigments and there primer and face brushes are included in there august promo which is a steal.

Here is a link https://www.youniqueproducts.com/vancouver/


----------



## Sammilicious (Aug 20, 2013)

I love mineral makeup for so many reasons - I am fair-skinned with problem areas and every foundation I have ever tried (except Ulta II when I was in high school, which is no longer sold in the US) would look too heavy and just accentuate my problems. But the first time I tried BE, it did not work for me, so I got scared off. But, I was home one night flipping channels and saw those infomercials for airbrush makeup that is mineral-based. I was intrigued, so I started doing some research. I wasn't going to get one because it was too expensive, but then I saw a really cool sale and it was like it was meant to be.

So now I use airbrush makeup that is mineral-based and doesn't make my skin break out and even has a shade light enough for me (I am so pale I can't white or I would look like a ghost). I can't use mineral eyeshadows because my eyes are too sensitive, but I love my makeup.


----------



## eucala08 (Aug 22, 2013)

I like BareMinerals, but I haven't tried much more. I have repurchased a few times. Physcians Formula has a mineral line, and I've tried one product from it and liked it more than the BM foundation. I'm using the PF right now, but I do use BareMinerals concealer still. I think after I run out of PF I'll branch out into some other mineral lines.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 23, 2013)

My favorite mineral foundation is by the indie company The All Natural Face.  Great selection of colors, reasonably priced, and you can get sampler packets of the foundation which helped me determine the best color match.


----------



## DontBeDark (Aug 25, 2013)

I have severe combination skin and some texture problems (small patches of ice pick scars and large pores) and Bare Escentuals was ok but I had a color matching issue (olive complexion) and end up just giving my kit to a friend. I have also recently purchased their newer pressed formula in the shade recommended by the technician and I may have gotten a defective product, I don't know but i swear it was banana yellow. I should have returned it but I kept it as a highlighting powder. :-/ My favorite mineral foundations are: 1. Loreal True Match Naturale, its the perfect match all year around med/full coverage and SPF 19 I've loved it for nearly 7 years now and it really is my holy grail mineral foundation. It retails for about 15$ 2. Avon smooth minerals (loose powder) again I have a color match issue with this product but I can work around it during the winter months, this stuff is super smooth and has a really nice finish, med coverage and retails for about 11$ 3. Pur Minerals pressed powder, it's a good color match, good coverage, no mess but difficult to apply because its so dry and compacted. Retails for about 27$


----------



## YouniqueAmanda (Sep 18, 2013)

I have been a devoted Bare Minerals/Escentuals user for many years and I was pleased with the products because I have sensitive skin. In the summer leading up to my wedding I noticed I was breaking out regularly though and I was dissatisfied. A friend of mine had begun selling Younique products and asked me to give them a try. Within a week my face had cleared up and felt softer than ever. My little brother even said my skin was glowing! Blew my mind! I have since made the full switch to Younique and have become a Presenter as well! If you ask me, Younique wins hands down!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

~Amanda


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Sep 19, 2013)

I was given a pan of the BM Ready Foundation last October by a friend, but unfortunately the shade (Fair) was too light for me. At that time I was using a few different liquid foundations and the Maybelline Dream Fresh BB cream was my go to foundation. I had tried a NYX powder foundation and liked it, but my skin was getting paler (cold weather) and it was no longer a match. For a while I just muddled through and then one day I just decided to try the BM Ready Foundation again at the beginning of April of this year. I went to the store, explained that I had Fair but it seemed too light, and let the lady match me. I ended up being Fairly Medium.

At first this kind of threw me because the powder looked too dark in the pan and I have not been a medium since I started buying makeup, always a light, ivory, or fair. But it was a perfect match. I took it home to compare it to the Fair and it really was just a bit less pale.

For me, it started a little fussy to apply. It was settling in my expression lines throughout the day and just looked a bit off. I tried primers I had. Not much better, then I tried the Bare Minerals primer which was better. The girl at Ulta mentioned that she had noticed that BM foundation do seem to work better with their primer for some reason. And it worked well until it started to get hot here (which was probably some time in June if I remember right). I think it was more a matter of my skin changing a bit and possibly due to my change in skin care to a more natural approach. Then I noticed it was looking a little "off" again. Not in the shade, but just off a bit. So I looked into how I was applying it and watched the videos on the BM website. Applying it in one of the ways they show with similar brushes really did help. But also I switched to using my coconut oil moisturizer as a primer, applying it several minutes before so it has time to absorb. That worked well, until it started to cool off, and now I am back to the primer.

I mention all of this because had I just jumped in with a shade I thought matched and applied the way I normally applied powder, I probably would have ditched it long ago. But for now, as long as I take the time to do it right (or apply very lightly if I am in a hurry), it is a good foundation for me. I do not consider it my HG foundation, but certainly good. I have not had any reactions, but I also do not have sensitive skin.


----------



## kgus22 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been using bareminerals for 6 years and I still love it. I like that it makes me look natural, not caked on and fake like many other products. I do have to use their liquid concealer to cover blemishes enough and the well rested in the power form works great for under eye circles.


----------



## LAminerals (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd say it's the mineral makeup with the largest marketing budget! LoL

Whether or not it's the best for you is subjective....

I recommend everyone try various formulas from various companies and find what works best for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

